# Tisch Resume Question



## Gil (Jul 13, 2006)

The time for college applications is nearing and I've been trying to find information on NYU. I have an interest in getting a film major. I am very interested in Tisch at NYU, I have one question about the application process though. One of the requirements for applying is "A one-page rÃ©sumÃ© that highlights creative work accomplished." What types of things exactly would go on this rÃ©sumÃ©? Honestly, I have not really completed many actual films. I've done only a few shorts. What other things could go on the resume? Are school projects, such as short stories acceptable?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jul 14, 2006)

I put anything and everything on that resume. Photography, theater, every single facet of my filmmaking history, web design, writing. Just everything. I have no idea if that's what they wanted, but it worked 

Good luck!


----------



## JAS (Jul 14, 2006)

Just put of curiosity Gil, are you looking at any other schools?  I seem to be in a similar situation--applying for college this year, from CT, want to major in film....


----------



## dhdrixle (Jul 14, 2006)

Perry, I was just wondering what format you used for your Resume, or if there was a way to send it to me as an example that would be great!


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jul 14, 2006)

People keep asking to see it, but, in truth I have absolutely NO IDEA if I did it right 

Anyways, here it is. I just went totally free-style with it, because the info is so unlike that in a traditional resume. I hope that helps


----------



## dhdrixle (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow, no wonder you got accepted, your film record is very extensive and impressive. Thanks for posting it though!


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Jul 14, 2006)

that's pretty intimidating, titanium. I don't know any school could have passed up on that... unless the movie was just terrible, but given the stuff of yours that I've seen, I highly doubt that  

Does anyone know if we're supposed to put awards and such on that resume, or somewhere else?


----------



## Mark Denega (Jul 14, 2006)

That was a cool way to put it together, Perry. For mine I simply listed each short film I had contributed to over the past two or three years, starting with the most recent. I listed the year the film was finished and titled it in italics, and then next to the title I listed my duties on the film.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jul 14, 2006)

See, that's the problem. I'd only done the one film, so I had to write a lot about it.

And, hey, I know it LOOKS impressive, but it's not that amazing. The trick is to make it sound as impressive as possible. The movie sucked, but it looks good on paper 

My real resume, which is on my website  here, is formatted closer to the proper way.


----------



## marte47 (Jul 14, 2006)

I listed a TV show that I produced, one 40 minute school trip video, and numerous shorts that I did. I wouldn't be afraid of putting anything on that resume list... just don't make it ridiculously long. Because remember, they'll be spending the most time reviewing your submission (your photos, script, video, etc).


----------



## Gil (Jul 14, 2006)

JAS,

I am pretty late in looking at schools. The only film school I've looked at is NYU, besides that I've looked at UCONN (as a back up school) and I've somewhat looked at Columbia (in New York, only because my older brother just graduated from there). I'm actually becoming a bit nervous, I need to find other film schools to look at but it seems besides NYU, the other good ones are far away. Actually, some suggestions would be nice. 

Also, thanks for all the tips on the resume, you have all helped to put me at ease. I feel slightly more confident, thank you.


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Jul 14, 2006)

Take a look at Emerson (Boston), it's one of my top choices and supposedly one of the elite filmmaking schools in the county.


----------



## Dan Gross (Jul 15, 2006)

Gil, please take my advice on this one...if you want to study film or video, DO NOT go to UConn. Seriously, their film and video program is just plain nonexistent (and their public access station, UCTV, is the laziest TV station I've ever been associated with), and on top of that, they treat their Comm majors like crap. Only go to UConn if you're considering any sort of liberal arts major...do NOT go there for film, video, or communications.

And also, unless you're looking for high school all over again, you're probably not gonna care for UConn's social environment.


----------



## JAS (Jul 15, 2006)

> Originally posted by Gil:
> JAS,
> 
> I am pretty late in looking at schools. The only film school I've looked at is NYU, besides that I've looked at UCONN (as a back up school) and I've somewhat looked at Columbia (in New York, only because my older brother just graduated from there). I'm actually becoming a bit nervous, I need to find other film schools to look at but it seems besides NYU, the other good ones are far away. Actually, some suggestions would be nice.



I'm looking into NYU as well as Wesleyan.  Those are my two top choices yet I am also looking at some others in the New England area.  Nothing spectacular as far as serious film schools but I definatley want to go somewhere where I can actually major in film.  For me a strict film school is also something I am considering.


----------



## Gil (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. And Dan Gross, I have no interest in going to UConn, the visit was basically pushed on me by my parents for a number of reasons (its cheaper, my AP credit would all count there and I wouldn't have any trouble getting in). You have confirmed my suspicion though, I could find no information on film at UConn. Also, "unless you're looking for high school all over again, you're probably not gonna care for UConn's social environment." I've heard that before, I'm trying to avoid this school.


----------



## dhdrixle (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey Perry, I was just wondering if I should already mention that I own the HVR-Z1U because I noticed on their website that they make note that no camera under $3,500 is seen as Professional and since mine is would they look better upon that?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jul 15, 2006)

Hmmm... NYU really doesn't care what you own, or have used before. I've heard of people with 16mm color synch-sound demo reels being rejected! Saying that you own the camera won't do any good, but mentioning that you've used it may show you have experience. I wouldn't stress it though. A totally incompetent person may own that camera, so they won't put a whole lot of weight on it.


----------



## Josh (Jul 15, 2006)

I agree. Any spoiled rich kid can go out and buy a nice camera. It's what you do with it that counts.


----------



## dhdrixle (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok, I was just checking. Anyway, I am putting together my resume now, and it is kind of overflowing, the section I am thinking of eliminating is my software experience, but do you think that they would look highly on years of Final Cut Pro use and Photoshop/InDesign use?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jul 15, 2006)

I'd say it can't hurt. When a resume floweth over it tends to be good - as long as it doesn't look like you're just trying to exaggerate it. I think software experience shows that you're versatile, and technical, which is good.


----------



## dhdrixle (Jul 15, 2006)

Did you send in your app through the mail or online? I read that a lot more people are sending online now, but for some reason I am worried about doing it online.


----------



## Dan Gross (Jul 15, 2006)

I got a resume question of my own...when I apply to Emerson next year, I'm considering putting my summer kitchen staff stint at the Hole in the Wall Gang Camp on my resume, but if my resume goes over a page, odds are that's what I'm gonna be cutting...assuming I do have room for it, however, should I just cut it anyways? What do you guys think?


----------

